# Please welcome.... *Pic Heavy*



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

My two new ratties, Hera and Athena. I had been looking to adopt or buy from a breeder but unfortunately my sister had other ideas and came home with these two today. I've introduced them to Boomer and she did some forced grooming and then got a bit aggressive so I've seperated them for now. I'll keep trying though. Could some one tell me what marking Hera has please? Athena is a sort of Agouti hooded but I have no idea about Hera.

Hera









Athena


















Hera enjoying a grape









Athena enjoying a grape









All tired out


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww they are sweet! I love Hera's markings, they are really interesting


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovely girls! Athena is a little light for an Agouti hooded - she could be Cinnamon. Love her little head spot!

Hera is what's known as a Roan, aka Husky. She'll get lighter as she gets older, with loads of white silvering in her coat like a blanket of rain. Sometimes they silver up so much they end up almost totally white.

Good luck with the new little ladies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are both soooooo sweet, congratulations on your new arrivals.


----------



## ryosuke97 (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG thy're so cute  i could hug t hem forever ! A beautiful Colour too!

Have fun together!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous! From the pics I would guess that Hera is either a badger or a husky (sometimes called roan) rat. Huskies tend to fade as they get older, varying from silvery to nearly completely white.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

so sweet  I love rats


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Hera's started getting more grey in her fur which will make her more husky looking. 

Also got them eating yoghurt off my fingers!


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww how cute !!! I so miss having rats !!!


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------

